

Churnalism: US Tool for Jounalistic Accountability - glaugh
http://churnalism.sunlightfoundation.com/

======
bazzargh
The churnalism sites have been around for a while, this looks like a better
summary of what's new (eg of interest here, a switch from Python to Go, plus a
browser extension)

[http://mediastandardstrust.org/mst-news/the-new-
churnalism-c...](http://mediastandardstrust.org/mst-news/the-new-churnalism-
com-behind-the-scenes/)

------
Terr_
Alas, nowadays a function that always returns `true` would have impressive
accuracy.

